# If she wasn’t going to take his word on this...



## Moune

Bonjour tout le monde, 
Je fais encore appel à vos services pour traduire une phrase dont je ne comprends pas vraiment le sens  (elle est en gras). J'ai précisé le contexte et le début de la traduction effectuée. 

"I don’t think you’ll find anything else.”
“I know,” she said. “But I’m in charge here, and I’d like to know what I’m in charge of.”
He raised an eyebrow, lowered his chin a few millimeters. “Sure.” His tone discounting her, writing her off. *If she wasn’t going to take his word on this, then she was a promotion-hungry misandrist, all brass and ice, right? *Damn it, it was too early for this. She glanced at her watch. Early afternoon, but still too early.


misandrist = haine des hommes
promotion-hungry = ambitieux, voulant à tout prix une promotion ?

 "Je ne pense pas que vous trouverez autre chose. "
  "Je sais ", dit-elle. "Mais je suis responsable ici et j’aimerais savoir de quoi je suis responsable."
Il leva un sourcil, baissa son menton de quelques millimètres. " Bien sûr." Son ton la méprisa, la considérant comme quelqu'un d'incapable. *If she wasn’t going to take his word on this, then she was a promotion-hungry misandrist, all brass and ice, right?*
Zut, il était trop tôt pour ça. Elle jeta un coup d’oeil à sa montre. Le début de l’après-midi, mais toujours trop tôt.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## timpeac

Moune said:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> Je fais encore appel à vos services pour traduire une phrase dont je ne comprends pas vraiment le sens  (elle est en gras). J'ai précisé le contexte et le début de la traduction effectuée.
> 
> "I don’t think you’ll find anything else.”
> “I know,” she said. “But I’m in charge here, and I’d like to know what I’m in charge of.”
> He raised an eyebrow, lowered his chin a few millimeters. “Sure.” His tone discounting her, writing her off. *If she wasn’t going to take his word on this, then she was a promotion-hungry misandrist, all brass and ice, right? *Damn it, it was too early for this. She glanced at her watch. Early afternoon, but still too early.
> 
> 
> misandrist = haine des hommes
> promotion-hungry = ambitieux, voulant à tout prix une promotion ?
> 
> "Je ne pense pas que vous trouverez autre chose. "
> "Je sais ", dit-elle. "Mais je suis responsable ici et j’aimerais savoir de quoi je suis responsable."
> Il leva un sourcil, baissa son menton de quelques millimètres. " Bien sûr." Son ton la méprisa, la considérant comme quelqu'un d'incapable. *If she wasn’t going to take his word on this, then she was a promotion-hungry misandrist, all brass and ice, right?*
> Zut, il était trop tôt pour ça. Elle jeta un coup d’oeil à sa montre. Le début de l’après-midi, mais toujours trop tôt.
> 
> Merci de votre aide


 
Hello Moune

I'm not going to try to translate this, but I will try to express it in other English terms to try to give you a better idea of what it means -

"If she didn't accept that what he was saying on this matter was true, then that would suggest that she was a man-hater who was desperate for promotion in her work, with a completely overbearing and cold personality, wouldn't it?"

I hope that helps!

Edit - by the way I think this is meant to be what the man is thinking to himself in his own head.


----------



## LV4-26

Bonjour Moune,


Pour "all brass and ice", j'avoue mon ignorance, je ne sais pas ce que cela veut dire. En plus, cette expression semble très peu usitée en anglais. (et même pas du tout, selon google). Donc, il ne s'agirait pas d'une expression toute faite. Manifestement, l'auteur a utilisé une combinaison de son cru.

Pour le reste, en attendant mieux, je propose.

_Si elle ne le croyait pas sur parole, c'est donc qu'elle n 'était qu'une arriviste aveuglée par sa haine des hommes, all brice and ice, n'est-ce pas?_

Apparemment, la "misandrie" n'a toujours pas franchi le marigot.

En fonction du niveau de langue, on peut proposer "pas vrai ?", à la place de "n'est-ce pas".


----------



## Cath.S.

Salut, Moune !  Te voici de retour parmi nous, prête pour huit pages de débat contradictoire ? 
Alors on y va !
Tentative n° 1
_Si elle ne le croyait pas sur parole, c'est qu'elle devait être une carriériste, détestant les hommes, toute de cuivre et de glace, non ?_


----------



## Moune

Salut Egueule, et oui comme promis, je suis de nouveau là 
Les deux premières "tentatives" me paraissent bien, elles rejoignent la version anglaise de timpeac, mais alors c'est la suite que je ne comprends plus..."Damn it, it was too early for this. She glanced at her watch. Early afternoon, but still too early." 
Ca n'a pas vraiment de rapport, si ??


----------



## Cath.S.

Vérification faite, _misandre _ne semble ni plus ni moins inusité que _misandrist_ en anglais (what percentage of the English-speaking readership understands _misandrist_?).


> A better modern Greek term for a man-hater is misandrist, though it’s hardly
> common and appears in only a few dictionaries
> source:
> http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-phi1.htm


----------



## LV4-26

J'aurais bien proposé "et coulée dans le cuivre et la glace" mais, je ne sais pas pourquoi, cela m'évoque l'image d'un frigo en plein dégivrage.. 

Je dis oui  au "non ?" d'egueule


----------



## Cath.S.

Moune said:
			
		

> Salut Egueule, et oui comme promis, je suis de nouveau là
> Les deux premières "tentatives" me paraissent bien, elles rejoignent la version anglaise de timpeac, mais alors c'est la suite que je ne comprends plus..."Damn it, it was too early for this. She glanced at her watch. Early afternoon, but still too early."
> Ca n'a pas vraiment de rapport, si ??


Qu'est-ce qu'ils font, après ?


----------



## Moune

Elle sort de la pièce...

She ignored his gaze as she headed down the hall, ignored the desire to shake her head or rub a hand across her face. The hallway was narrow and she stepped into the bedroom, glad to find that she had the room to herself.


----------



## LV4-26

J'ai un doute sur le "still" de "still too early". Ne peut-il s'agir du "still" qui signifie "cependant". Les natives pourraient nous dire si la virgule ne s'impose pas dans ce cas : _but still, too early_.


----------



## LV4-26

Moune said:
			
		

> Elle sort de la pièce...
> 
> She ignored his gaze as she headed down the hall, ignored the desire to shake her head or rub a hand across her face. The hallway was narrow and she stepped into the bedroom, glad to find that she had the room to herself.


too early to make a fuss ?


----------



## timpeac

Can I just check that all of you are aware of the connotations of "brass"? Obviously it is fitting in with the idea of ice, a cold hard substance.

But also the idea of "brass" suggests an overbearing personality in english. We have the expression "as bold as brass" and the word "brassy" which means "tapageur" or "sans honte".

Do you have that idea in describing someone as "de cuivre"?


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:
			
		

> Can I just check that all of you are aware of the connotations of "brass"? Obviously it is fitting in with the idea of ice, a cold hard substance.
> 
> But also the idea of "brass" suggests an overbearing personality in english. We have the expression "as bold as brass" and the word "brassy" which means "tapageur" or "sans honte".
> 
> Do you have that idea in describing someone as "de cuivre"?


Pas du tout, et j'avais hâte que nous en arrivions là. Pour l'instant, j'essaie de trouver un équivalent.


----------



## LV4-26

You're right, Tim, I don't think you have that idea.


----------



## Cath.S.

Pas de métal en vue, en dehors de l'aplomb mdr.


----------



## timpeac

To complicate things further, although I'm sure the primary thrust of the word here is "cold and hard", ice is also colloquial for diamonds. This fits in with the image of someone wearing lots of shiny jewellery and diamonds to make a big impression.

It's quite a clever sentence, really!


----------



## Cath.S.

Je suggère "de métal et de glace".
Et je prie pour que quelqu'un trouve mieux.


----------



## LV4-26

Je me demandais si, à force d'insister sur le côté dur et glacé, on ne pouvait pas finir par suggérer, dans la foulée, l'idée d'arrogance, comme par exemple :

_un monument de glace et d'airain_

où_ monument_ pariticipe également à l'idée de domination


----------



## Cath.S.

_Airain_ m'évoque davantage une femme altière mais noble.
Après vérification,


> La mer de fonte de Salomon était faite d’airain, métal qui est le symbole de la justice divine,
> source
> http://www.bibliquest.org/ANO/ANO-at14-EchoTem-Mer_d_airain.htm


----------



## Cath.S.

Je quitte le domaine de la matière, et suggère:
un monstre d'impudence et de morgue


----------



## LV4-26

egueule said:
			
		

> _Airain_ m'évoque davantage une femme altière mais noble.
> Après vérification,


A moi aussi, a priori, mais...


			
				TLF said:
			
		

> _Péjor_. Avec une idée de dureté implacable] :
> . Il n'est pas permis d'entrer dans les temples des dieux avec du _fer_ : on n'entrera point dans l'élysée avec un _cœur _*d'airain.* »


Je reconnais que l'airain, ici, traduit plutôt "ice". 
Mais j'avais l'impression que les trois mots réunis (monument, glace, airain) arrivaient à suggérer l'aspect dominateur. (ce qui n'est pas tout à fait ce qui est suggéré par "brass" mais qui en est proche).


----------



## LV4-26

egueule said:
			
		

> Je quitte le domaine de la matière, et suggère:
> un monstre d'impudence et de morgue


J'aime bien le monstre. D'autant plus qu'une des propositions que je n'ai pas affichées était
_un monstre d'arrogance et de froideur_.


----------



## Cath.S.

Il manque le côté culotté et flamboyant. Monument fait un peu monolithique aussi je trouve.


----------



## LV4-26

Je comprends. D'où la "morgue", je suppose.


----------



## Cath.S.

Par contre, je n'aime pas le rythme de mon _un monstre d'impudence et de morgue_. Sans article, oui, avec article, non... j'essaie de trouver un synonyme d'_impudence_ avec une syllabe de moins, mais je sèche.
édition :
_culot _ou _toupet_ sont trop familiers ama.


----------



## LV4-26

egueule said:
			
		

> Par contre, je n'aime pas le rythme de mon _un monstre d'impudence et de morgue_. Sans article, oui, avec article, non... j'essaie de trouver un synonyme d'_impudence_ avec une syllabe de moins, mais je sèche.
> édition :
> _culot _ou _toupet_ sont trop familiers ama.


Bizarre, je ne trouve rien à reprocher à "_un monstre d'impudence et de morgue_", sur le plan rythmique.
En revanche, j'ai l'impression que la glace a fondu.Tim n'a pas dit qu'elle était totalement absente. Il a juste dit qu'il y avait autre chose en plus.


----------



## Cath.S.

un monstre impudent et glacé ?
Un monstre d'arrogance glacée ?


----------



## Gil

et si elle n'était qu'une "froide calculatrice"...
moins poétique, sans doute...


----------



## timpeac

"brass  
O.E. bræs, originally an alloy of copper and tin (now bronze), in modern use an alloy of two parts copper, one part zinc. A mystery word, with no known cognates beyond Eng. Perhaps akin to Fr. brasser "to brew," since it is an alloy. It also has been compared to O.Sw. brasa "fire," but no sure connection can be made. The meaning "*effrontery, impudence*" is from 1624. Slang sense of "*high officials*" is first recorded 1899. Brassy "*debased yet pretentious*" is from 1586; in the sense of "*strident and artificial*" it is from 1865. The brass tacks that you get down to (1897) are probably the ones used to measure cloth on the counter of a dry goods store, suggesting precision. "

You can see from this definition that brass is not a good thing to be compared to. The one I like most so far is Un monstre d'arrogance glacée. The "strident and artificial" is the meaning most referred to I think.


----------



## LV4-26

Gil said:
			
		

> et si elle n'était qu'une "froide calculatrice"...
> moins poétique, sans doute...


N'accablons pas cette pauvre femme. Ce n'est que ce qu'elle pense que le bonhomme pense. 
J'ai pensé à quelque chose dans ce genre. Cela irait avec le côté "carriériste" du personnage.
Dans cet esprit, j'avais pensé à "_un monstre d'arrogance et de cynisme_".

Thanks for the definitions, Tim. This is very interesting, although I'm not sure we can convey all these ideas at the same time.

Je crois que ma préférence va, pour le moment, à la dernière propostion d'egueule : l'arrogance glacée.
Si nous avons perdu le cuivre, au moins avons-nous conservé la glace.


----------



## Kelly B

Reading this, I immediately thought of the English expression toute faite: "to have brass balls" (or "he has big brass ones", if the speaker is less explicit). This means "to be very bold." Balls are "les couilles," (please excuse me, I'm not sure quite how vulgar that is) and so I found the author's choice of metal very striking in the context of describing a woman, even if the expression itself was not explicitly used.
I think "monstre" is too strong, though.
I'm slow to process the rest of the paragraph; more later, maybe.

Edited: so for "bold" I hear "audace"


----------



## Cath.S.

Tentative n° 2
Si elle ne le croyait pas sur parole, c'est qu'elle devait être une carriériste misandre, un monstre d'arrogance glacée, non ?


----------



## timpeac

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> N'accablons pas cette pauvre femme. Ce n'est que ce qu'elle pense que le bonhomme pense.
> J'ai pensé à quelque chose dans ce genre. Cela irait avec le côté "carriériste" du personnage.
> Dans cet esprit, j'avais pensé à "_un monstre d'arrogance et de cynisme_".
> 
> Thanks for the definitions, Tim. This is very interesting, although I'm not sure we can convey all these ideas at the same time.
> 
> Je crois que ma préférence va, pour le moment, à la dernière propostion d'egueule : l'arrogance glacée.
> Si nous avons perdu le cuivre, au moins avons-nous conservé la glace.


 
Yes, I agree. The over-riding message here is that she doesn't _deserve_ to succeed (remember he is thinking this) thus pretentious, effrontery, impudence, artificial. And again, the meaning of the ice (with the possible and probably unimportant exception of meaning diamonds) is as clear in french "glace" as in English.

ps I wasn't suggesting you try to translate all those meanings, just trying to give a flavour of the mental image "brass" conjures up!!


----------



## Cath.S.

Kelly,

_couilles _est considéré comme vulgaire
I stand behind my monster, as in French "un monstre de..." is a stock expression. We often say _un monstre d'égoïsme_ = _une personne extrêmement égoïste._


----------



## LV4-26

egueule said:
			
		

> Tentative n° 2
> Si elle ne le croyait pas sur parole, c'est qu'elle devait être une carriériste misandre, un monstre d'arrogance glacée, non ?


Ca a l'avantage d'être concis et proche de l'original.
Je tique encore un peu sur "misandre" mais, bon, je vais me faire une raison. En tous cas, s'il est absent des dictionnaires, ce mot est bel et bien utilisé çà et là. Parions donc sur l'avenir...réjouissant ou pas.


----------



## Cath.S.

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Ca a l'avantage d'être concis et proche de l'original.
> Je tique encore un peu sur "misandre" mais, bon, je vais me faire une raison. En tous cas, s'il est absent des dictionnaires, ce mot est bel et bien utilisé çà et là. Parions donc sur l'avenir...réjouissant ou pas.


_Misandre_ figure dans le TLF ainsi que dans Mediadico. 
http://www.lexilogos.com/francais_langue_dictionnaires.htm
Mon Petit Robert passe directement de _misaine_ à _misanthrope_, ceci dit il n'est plus de la première jeunesse.


----------



## LV4-26

egueule said:
			
		

> _Misandre_ figure dans le TLF ainsi que dans Mediadico.
> http://www.lexilogos.com/francais_langue_dictionnaires.htm
> Mon Petit Robert passe directement de _misaine_ à _misanthrope_, ceci dit il n'est plus de la première jeunesse.


Je ne l'avais pas trouvé dans le Robert. Je ne l'avais pas trouvé non plus dans le TLF, raison pour laquelle je m'étais permis de présumer (bon, d'accord, d'affirmer) qu'il n'était pas dans les dictionnaires.
Le pire c'est que je ne le trouve toujours pas dans le TLF.


----------



## Cath.S.

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Je ne l'avais pas trouvé dans le Robert. Je ne l'avais pas trouvé non plus dans le TLF, raison pour laquelle je m'étais permis de présumer (bon, d'accord, d'affirmer) qu'il n'était pas dans les dictionnaires.
> Le pire c'est que je ne le trouve toujours pas dans le TLF.


Ca alors ça m'en bouche un coin !
*



misandre (-andre, du gr.  «homme»), adj. et subst. fém. ,,(Femme) qui a une hostilité manifeste à l'égard des hommes, qui manifeste de la haine pour le sexe masculin (attitude symétrique de la misogynie masculine)`` (ROB. Suppl. 1970). Dans ce joli mouvement de menton, dans la vacillante fermeté de ce regard auréolé de blanc, il y avait tant de lucidité, de courage, de noblesse, de quoi vous rendre «misandre», oui, c'est le mot, rarement employé, il est vrai (Le Monde, 22mai1974, p.27, col.6). Misandrie, subst. fém., dér. Aversion morbide pour le sexe masculin. Le personnage de l'amant (...) le personnage du fils, tous deux intelligemment libres et respectueux d'autrui, empêchent toute misandrie primaire (Le Nouvel Observateur, 13avr.1974, p.63, col.3).
		
Click to expand...

 *
Je te promets que cette citation vient tout droit du TLF. On a pas le même toi et moi ? mdr


----------



## LV4-26

J'ai compris ! (pardon, les modos, ce n'est pas tout à fait du chat, ça peut être utile à d'autres  )

Bêtement (ON SE TAIT! ), quand je cherche un mot dans le TLF, je passe par toutes les étapes, autrement dit j'utilise les listes défilantes au lieu de taper le mot. Quand on procède ainsi, 'misandre' ne figure pas (pas normal, cela dit). Cette fois-ci j'ai saisi le mot dans le champ prévu à cet effet et...je l'ai trouvé. Merci egueule, indirectement, tu viens de me faire gagner du temps pour mes recherches futures.


----------



## Cath.S.

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> J'ai compris ! (pardon, les modos, ce n'est pas tout à fait du chat, ça peut être utile à d'autres  )
> 
> Bêtement (ON SE TAIT! ), quand je cherche un mot dans le TLF, je passe par toutes les étapes, autrement dit j'utilise les listes défilantes au lieu de taper le mot. Quand on procède ainsi, 'misandre' ne figure pas (pas normal, cela dit). Cette fois-ci j'ai saisi le mot dans le champ prévu à cet effet et...je l'ai trouvé. Merci egueule, indirectement, tu viens de me faire gagner du temps pour mes recherches futures.


Bon, tu n'es donc pas atteint de cécité hystérique ainsi que l'on aurait pu le craindre.


----------



## Moune

Bon encore une fois merci à tous et à toutes 
Je pense que je vais (enfin )  réussir à me débrouiller... Même si le mot 'misandre' me gêne un peu, je pense qu 'il est peut-être un peu trop... comment dirais-je... intellectuel  D) pour le niveau de ma traduction... (Faudrait peut-être que je fournisse un dico avec, en plus maintenant j'ai même l'adresse de la définition du mot, merci Egueule)


----------



## timpeac

Moune said:
			
		

> Bon encore une fois merci à tous et à toutes
> Je pense que je vais (enfin ) réussir à me débrouiller... Même si le mot 'misandre' me gêne un peu, je pense qu 'il est peut-être un peu trop... comment dirais-je... intellectuel D) pour le niveau de ma traduction... (Faudrait peut-être que je fournisse un dico avec, en plus maintenant j'ai même l'adresse de la définition du mot, merci Egueule)


 
If it's any consolation I didn't know what it meant in English either, and had to look it up


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:
			
		

> If it's any consolation I didn't know what it meant in English either, and had to look it up


Tu vois Moune, (Tim,  excuse-moi de t'utiliser comme exemple, mais justement j'attendais une intervention de ce type) comme je le soulignais précédemment ce mot est peu commun en anglais et là où un auteur emploie un mot rare, je pense que de manière générale il vaut mieux employer le même niveau de langue que lui. 
De plus, Tim étant tout le contraire d'un illettré, tu peux imaginer la réaction d'un lecteur anglais moins cultivé !


----------



## timpeac

egueule said:
			
		

> De plus, Tim étant tout le contraire d'un illettré, tu peux imaginer la réaction d'un lecteur anglais moins cultivé !


 
Aww shucks You kids....


----------

